# How to drill/mill a v-slot?



## AlasdairM (Oct 31, 2009)

To teach myself some basic skills I am making a small mini-vice (or as you spell it "over there" a mini-vise) along the lines of







I would like to know how to drill or mill the v-slots - can anyone help please? I have a lathe (with vertical slide) and drill press - if a separate milling machine is necessary obviously I can omit these.

Regards, Alasdair


----------



## Twmaster (Oct 31, 2009)

If you have a vertical slide for your lathe this should be simple. Mount the part to the slide. A countersink mounted in the chuck could be your cutter.


----------



## black85vette (Oct 31, 2009)

If it keeps you from doing what you should be doing and you are addicted to it, then a vise is a vice. :big:

Seriously. I use an end mill with a 90 degree point on it to cut V grooves.  Did it on my lathe with a milling attachment.

Here is a picture of it being used to cut a groove in a drilling jig.


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2009)

A single lip countersink will cut that V groove vette, if you mill a slot first to relieve the tip.

Works OK....won't win any awards for metal removal rate, but the Csink is cheap.

Dave


----------



## Penguingeoff (Oct 31, 2009)

I needed to do a similar operation on the PM research lathe I am in the process on doing. Found some DRILL POINT end mills from www.harveytools.com. Nothing like these down here.


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 31, 2009)

If all else fails, mount the work piece at 45 deg to a regular end mill. One cut, all done.

Dean
_It's a vise.._


----------



## AlasdairM (Oct 31, 2009)

Many thanks to all posters. I think that the purchase of and end mill with a 90 degree point will come one day, but for now I will follow the idea of using the vertical slide with a countersink bit (which I already own) in the chuck.

I am always highly impressed by the help and suggestions forthcoming from everyone on this site :bow: - even if "your" spelling leaves a bit to be desired! ;D

Regards, A


----------



## steamer (Oct 31, 2009)

Go slow and keep you feed up......and try the cutter first on a practice piece to make sure it's sharp and has clean edges.


Dave


----------



## Omnimill (Nov 3, 2009)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> If all else fails, mount the work piece at 45 deg to a regular end mill. One cut, all done.
> 
> Dean



Thats how I've done it (once!) :

Vic.


----------

